# I need K03 turbos...where i could buy....



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello, i am from Europe...czech republic.
My turbo died...and i looking for some new K03´s ... where? ebay writes some about originals OEM turbos about 700dollars (but I think that is china)


----------



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

what about this hybrids...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...:1123
or buy used turbos k03 and repair it (is companies for this)
or buy from CTSturbo (i look info here at vwvortex)


----------

